# Looking for a good coyote mount



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all **** this beautiful female last night and looking to get a mount done if I can find someone who does exceptional work. Any suggestions? I'm in the Brighton area I'd be willing to drive an hour or so.


----------



## Redranger (May 20, 2012)

Taxidermy by Dourlain...Clio. First class work. 

Also, 2nd Chance Taxidermy...also Clio...810-686-3914.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

If you really want to have that coyote done by someone who does EXCEPTIONAL work, Google Dennis Harris in Marlette, MI. He is one of the very best mammal taxidermists in the world.


----------



## Zehnder (Jan 9, 2017)

Bucky's in Dexter..if he's still there.


----------



## Zehnder (Jan 9, 2017)

Zehnder said:


> Bucky's in Dexter..if he's still there.


----------

